# هل هناك فعلاً رابطة القربى بين العرب ويهود اليوم؟



## ابن سينا (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كثر ويزداد الموضوع بحثًا ودراسة وتعليقًا على وجود رابطة الدم بين العرب ويهود اليوم,والحقيقة أن هذه المسألة هي محض تخريص وكذب وقد روّج لها اليهود والغرب ومضبوعو الثقافة الغربية وحكامهم الأذلاء ولكل هدفه وغرضه من الترويج والإشاعة.
لقد ثبت تاريخيًا وعرقيًا أن يهود اليوم لا يمتون بأدنى بصلة لبني أسرائيل _أي ذرية يعقوب عليه السلام_,وقد بيّن هذا الأمر كاتب يهودي الأصل وصاحب كتاب "القبيلة الثالثة عشر" وهو آرثر كيستلر وقصد اليهود الذين تهودوا من غير بني بني إسرائيل,وقد وضح الكاتب العربي أحمد سوسه كذلك في كتابه"أبحاث في اليهودية والصهيونية" ,وأيضًا الكاتب الدكتور جمال حمدان في كتابه"اليهود انثروبولوجيًا",والكتاب الأهم الذي أزال الإبهام والغموض عن حقيقة نسبة يهود اليوم للعرق السامي وهو"شعوب إسرائيل وخرافة الانتساب للسامية للكاتب د. عبد الفتاح مقلد الغنيمي,ومن جملة ما قالوا هؤلاء أن يهود اليوم _وبالتحديد 95%_ منهم هو من أصول تركية وينحدرون من قوم الخزر ودولتهم التي كانت قائمة حتى بداية القرن الحادي عشر حيث قضى عليها الروس وفروا مشردين في أفناء الأرض ,وأن فكرة اقامة دولة لهم لم تكن في يوم من الأيان حلمهم وذلك لعدم تمكن فكرة الأرض الموعودة.
وحتى يهود الدول العربية هم عرب تهودوا وليسوا من بني إسرائيل.
وكل ما يروج من أكاذيب وأضاليل من حيث نسبتهم وانتمائهم للعرق السامي هو عدو السامية وعدو الانسانية والنزاهة العلمية ,فهي محض وهم ولا واقع لها.


----------



## ابن سينا (8 مايو 2010)

اليهود في بلاد العرب

مما لا شك فيه أن الديانة اليهودية وصلت الجزيرة العربية والدليل هو وجودهم في يثرب وزمن بعث الرسول وإقامة الدولة الإسلامية في المدينة_يثرب_,وقد اختلف العلماء في أصل هؤلاء اليهود أهم من بني إسرائيل نزحوا من جراء الاضطهاد والتعذيب والتنكيل بهم بعد خراب مملكتهم في القدس أم هم عرب تهودّوا, والذي أرجحه أنهم عرب تهوّدوا والدليل على هذا أن صفحات التاريخ لم تذكرهم وأن اليهود خارج الجزيرة 
لم يفصلوا الخطاب بأمرهم,كما وأنه كان من عادة العرب أن ينذروا أبناءهم لليهودية إن عاشوا ,كما وأنها كانت أفضل من عبادة الأوثان وكل ذو لب حكيم يرى فيها خيرًا من الأوثان وتقديس الأصنام.
كما ويدل على هذا ايراد القرآن عبارة"الذين هادوا" ليدلل على أنهم قوم تهودا وليسوا من بني إسرائيل, فقول الله تعالى في سورة البقرة 62:"إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَالَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَالنَّصَارَى وَالصَّابِئِينَ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلاَ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ",وسياق هذه الآية والآيات التي سبقتها والتي ذكرت نعم الله على بني إسرائيل وبادئة الآية "إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ "وعطفها على "وَالَّذِينَ هَادُواْ " يدل على تغاير الفئتين, فالذين آمنوا من بني إسرائيل والذين تهوّدوا 
والنصارى والصابئون لكل أجره يوم القيامة إن عمل صالحًا وهذا قبل أن يبعث الله سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام خاتمًا للرسل والأنبياء.
وجيء بــ"إن"في بداية الآية للاهتمام بالخبر وتحقيقِه لدفع توهم أن ما سبق من المذمات شامل لجميع اليهود، فإن كثيراً من الناس يتوهم أن سلف الأمم التي ضَلَّت كانوا مثلهم في الضلال،ولكن الحقيقة أن نفرًا كثيرًا من بني إسرائيل كانوا على هدى وإيمان. 
وقوله تعالى في سورة النساء 46:"مِّنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُواْ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا وَاسْمَعْ غَيْرَ مُسْمَعٍ وَرَاعِنَا لَيّاً بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ وَطَعْناً فِي الدِّينِ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُواْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَاسْمَعْ وَانظُرْنَا لَكَانَ خَيْراً لَّهُمْ وَأَقْوَمَ وَلَكِن لَّعَنَهُمُ اللّهُ بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً", هذه الآية وحسب ترتيبها تدل أيضًا على تغايربين " الذين أوتوا نصيبًا من الكتاب" و"الذين هادوا", فقد جاء في آية 44 من نفس السورة قول الله تعالى:"أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ نَصِيباً مِّنَ الْكِتَابِ يَشْتَرُونَ الضَّلاَلَةَ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَن تَضِلُّواْ السَّبِيلَ", فهؤلاء هم بنو إسرائيل أو اليهود من غير العرب, وأما قوله تعالى في آية 46 وذكر"مِّنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُواْ " فالقصد هنا هم العرب الذي تهوّدوا,والذي يدل على هذا هو تحريفهم الكلم عما يراد به من معن, فالعرب الذي تهوّدوا على معرفة باللغة العربية كونها لسانهم واللغة العبرية لأنها لغة دينهم,فقالوا ما قالوا من ألفاظ سيئة سمجة مثل"راعنا" وهي لفظة عربية تحتمل معنيين أولهما :طلب المُراعاة، أي الرفق، والمراعاة مفاعلة مستعملة في المبالغة في الرعي على وجه الكناية الشائعة التي ساوت الأصل، ذلك لأنّ الرعي من لوازمه الرفقُ بالمرعِيّ، وطلب الخصب له، ودفع العادية عنه. وثانيهما:وهم يريدونه "راعنا",ويدل على الرعونه في العربية كما تدل عليه كلمة مثلها في العبرانية .
وعد الله لهم بتكثير سوادهم وامدادهم بالمال كما قال في سورة الإسراء:" ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَا لَكُمُ الْكَرَّةَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَمْدَدْنَاكُم بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ أَكْثَرَ نَفِيراً",والذي أراه في امدادهم بالبنين هو تكثير سوادهم بدخول غير بني إسرائيل في اليهودية وامتثالهم لشريعة موسى ,وقد حصل هذا على مر العصور رغم تقوقع اليهود على أنفسهم وعزلتهم عن باقي أعراق الأرض,فقد دخل في اليهودية من الأقوام والشعوب من غير بني إسرائيل,فبعض العرب وبعض الفرس وبعض الترك تركوا دياناتهم الوثنية واعتنقوا اليهودية الديانة التوحيدية آنذاك,كما ودخل في اليهودية أقوام من افريقيا,وحديثًا دخل بعض الهنود الحمر سكان أمريكيا الأصليون اليهودية,ولا رابط عرقي ولا حتى جغرافي بين هؤلاء وبين أولئك.


----------

